# Hi guys I'm new :D



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

My name is Phil and I'm soon to be a pit bull owner, next week I think. So, let me tell you guys the story and see what advice you may have for me. I've been looking up info on the dogs and different blood lines etc. 

The main reasons are that I want to have the knowledge it takes to be a good owner. From what I've read so far it's somewhat confusing. 

The puppy is being given to me from a family member. The mother is a red nose pit, and the father is a blue nose. I've been doing searches for a while now on any problems this may cause. With mixed results of course. Some people saying it's practically a sin to mix the breeds and some saying nothing will happen you just get a half red half blue pit bull. 

Does this really effect the dogs value as a member of my family? Any real advice or info on the subject would be fine.

I don't know anything about the parents behaviour, if they were aggressive or mellow. From what I read the bottom line is they way you teach the dog to be determines how he'll come out.

As you can tell I'm a "noob". Anyone have advice feel free to give it to me.

On a side note I have a my own business and have a lot of expensive equipment with me as I go from job to job doing landscaping and lawn care. I plan on having the dog with me most of the time to help keep things from disappearing. If you know what I mean...

So, I'll have a lot of time each day to spend with the dog and can be devoted proper training.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Phil you have definitely come to the right place for the correct information. Blue and Red are just colors. they aren't bloodlines nor breeds. The American Pitbull Terrier comes in vast color schemes. There are only a few color PATTERNS that are not accepted. The mom and dads disposition plays a factor in the way your dog will turn out, but majority lies on your shoulders to do the best you can to make a well rounded dog. When you get your puppy you'll soon find out that they are hard headed lol. PLEASE never scold your puppy while training. They train so much faster when you use praise and love. I would recomend crate training while you're home. It will definitely speed up the potty training process. I know you will do great. Please hang around and ask tooons of questions!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site, your def in the right place to learn a thing or two!! As Neela pointed out, those two are JUST colors. Nothing more, nothing less. They dont make the dog specail or healty/unhealthy. I would suggest that you find out if the sire and dam have an health issues, its just like humans, its genetic. So if the parents were top notch, then the pup should be pretty good(though health testing is always a plus, its not always an option for us all) As long as the pup has the propper shots and has been de-wormed and all that, then you should be good to go!!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

don't get it just to protect your equipment.....my dog hangs out in my store everday......he's not a theft deterrent he's a mascot haha....good luck!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11710-newbs-everyone-else.html

In general these dogs will not be human aggressive, so they usually will not make good guard dogs if that is what you are looking for. They will however make a GREAT addition to the family.

Lots of great information on here, and I suggest you have a look around and at least read all the stickies in each forum topic.

Welcome to the site and post up some pics when you get him!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome! Everyone else beat me to it, I was going to tell you that your pit is more likely to lick would-be thieves to death than deter them lol, but having a dog might act as a deterrent.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the info guys. I just want to let you guys know it's I'm not getting him just for a guard dog LOL

He's been here for a few days now. I'm not sure if this is common, but he spent the first night whining a lot. He would even whine when we would hold him. I slept with him in my arm the first few nights, but he's getting use to it here and doing a little better.

I have assumptions that he may have gotten some kind of abuse because he's very timid and sensitive. Although he's doing better now and starting to be more playful, something seemed to be wrong.

Keep in mind I could be wrong, but it just didn't seem normal. We also have a SharPie pup that's the same age. The SharPie is very outgoing and getting into everything already, where as the pit is slowly coming around, much slower than the other pup.

Anyway, both dogs have been loads of fun to have around and our kids love the dogs as well.

I think if I was going to try to take something out of someone's truck for a quick snatch and run and I saw a pit sitting there...

No way in hell I'm going for it! :rofl:

I named him "Capone" by the way


----------

